# Battlefield 3 crashing in co-op



## Memorynine (Jan 10, 2012)

Got BF3 recently and as everyone else on the planet had those stupid problems with game crashing in multiplayer.... Updated bios got new video drivers and even underclocked my gpu... That well worked for me.. Multiplayer seemes to be problem free now but, when I try to play co-op game just crashes to desktop and Says that bf3.exe stopped working... Kinda read a lot of forums but, noone seemed to have this issue... Would really appreciate if someone knows the answer to this.. Thanks a million.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

First off, Welcome to TSF!

I had a similar issue, and it was due to my firewall/anti-virus settings. See if you can temp disable your antivirus and then get into a game.


----------



## Memorynine (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha thanx a gazlion mate!!!! It did worked... Now plays with no problems at all...


----------

